# Nucanoe flint, talk me out of it



## devolve (Mar 12, 2019)

I am in need of a new kayak. I sold my tarpon 120 yesterday. I have been looking for a new boat with a more comfortable seat. I fish some rivers and reservoirs. I also duck and goose hunt out of my kayak a lot. I pull a sled with all my decoys behind the boat so floor space is a non issue. I just want comfort and good tracking for around $1K. Not looking to spend a bunch of cash on a peddle drive or anything that fancy. 

Thoughts? Comments? 

Thanks


----------



## devolve (Mar 12, 2019)

Oh, and I want to be able to stand while fishing if I feel the need.


----------



## IvyThicket (Mar 12, 2019)

If you're wanting to hunt out of it, let me talk you out of the Flint and into the NuCanoe F10.


----------



## devolve (Mar 12, 2019)

IvyThicket said:


> If you're wanting to hunt out of it, let me talk you out of the Flint and into the NuCanoe F10.


Lol!! To pricey


----------



## dank1296 (Mar 12, 2019)

Check Crescent Kayaks new Fishing Kayaks and new seats American Made


----------



## RamblinWreck (Mar 12, 2019)

If you get a bass pro $20 QR swivel mount, you can mount a Millenium B-100 seat in the NuCanoe easily, and take it out easily. Best seat I've ever fished out of. The Flint is a great river yak. I have an F12.

BPS QR seat mount


----------



## achenampara (Mar 14, 2019)

dank1296 said:


> Check Crescent Kayaks new Fishing Kayaks and new seats American Made



The crescent team sure needs a better marketing team. Hard to find reviews and videos. I’m planning on demoing the ultralight and want to compare it with the vibe yf100. According to their website, the tracking of the ultralight and it’s stability seem to be real eye catching, along with the weight.


----------



## devolve (Mar 14, 2019)

achenampara said:


> The crescent team sure needs a better marketing team. Hard to find reviews and videos. I’m planning on demoing the ultralight and want to compare it with the vibe yf100. According to their website, the tracking of the ultralight and it’s stability seem to be real eye catching, along with the weight.



Agree. I’ve been trying to find more info and it’s not there.


----------



## dank1296 (Mar 14, 2019)

Check their facebook page have a review from Westbrook Supply in Atlanta and instagram has addtional info. Or call Neil at Crescent he can give you more info or forward to the product testing guys.


----------



## achenampara (Mar 15, 2019)

dank1296 said:


> Check their facebook page have a review from Westbrook Supply in Atlanta and instagram has addtional info. Or call Neil at Crescent he can give you more info or forward to the product testing guys.


Yeah, saw that. Cannot find any on water, talking about the things that matter- stability,tracking, speed, seat, fishing experience etc...


----------



## devolve (Mar 15, 2019)

Pulled the trigger on a Flint. Actually found a lightly used one and saved a couple bucks. Picking her up tomorrow, I’ll post picks then


----------



## devolve (Mar 17, 2019)

Got a brand new sea deck kit with it I’ll be installing. Locking 360 seat with lift. Pretty happy with my purchase!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 17, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 17, 2019)

devolve said:


> Got a brand new sea deck kit with it I’ll be installing. Locking 360 seat with lift. Pretty happy with my purchase!


Nice,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 17, 2019)

I really like the Frontier 12,,,,


----------



## kayaker1 (Mar 23, 2019)

achenampara said:


> Yeah, saw that. Cannot find any on water, talking about the things that matter- stability,tracking, speed, seat, fishing experience etc...


https://payneoutdoors.com/review-crescent-ultra-lite-kayak-699/


----------



## achenampara (Mar 24, 2019)

kayaker1 said:


> https://payneoutdoors.com/review-crescent-ultra-lite-kayak-699/


That’s a great review! Thanks.


----------



## JC33 (May 9, 2019)

Congrats on the new Flint!  I've been looking for a new yak recently and one challenge has been trying to find the right combination of paddling/tracking/speed & stability and also one with enough capacity for my weight.  I had a chance to try out the Flint yesterday and wow, I think it's the right one...I already liked the features, size, portability, etc, but was not sure the weight capacity of 375 would be enough (I'm around 295).  In fact, I've tried boats with much higher weight capacities that still sat too low in the water.  As it turns out, the Flint sat up nicely in the water without it pushing up through the scupper holes and it also paddles nicely and is very comfortable.  

Oh, I did paddle the Crescent Lite Tackle briefly as well...this is a super well-built kayak.  You can see and feel the quality.  With me, it tended to sit a bit low in the water (like many others) but it also paddled really nicely.  There is plenty of stability, but it has clearly been designed to allow for better tracking, speed, carving, etc.  The seat sits down quite low in the boat, which is nice for paddling, but there are advantages to a raised seat for sure (fishing, visibility, easier standing).  

Oh, btw, in case anyone is in the market for a peddle drive kayak and weighs say 225 or less (maybe even up to 250), there is a tremendous deal out at Cabelas to be had.  They have a couple of 2017 model Native Watercraft Manta Ray 12 propel boats out there.  I actually purchased one to try, although I figured it didn't have the capacity I need (found that to be true...it is rated for 325lbs and I'm too big for it).  So, I'll be returning mine to the store...bummer.  Anyway, they have the price at $999, so half off of it's normal price...can't beat that price for a peddle boat!


----------



## RamblinWreck (May 9, 2019)

You'll love the Flint. I have the big brother, the F12.

PS it is "pedal" not "peddle".


----------



## weagle (May 14, 2019)

That looks like an awesome Kayak.  Pretty much everyone that has a Nucanoe seems to love it.  

Curious. When you hunt out of it, do you just use the Kayak to get to your spot, or do you actually sit in it and shoot?


----------



## devolve (May 20, 2019)

weagle said:


> That looks like an awesome Kayak.  Pretty much everyone that has a Nucanoe seems to love it.
> 
> Curious. When you hunt out of it, do you just use the Kayak to get to your spot, or do you actually sit in it and shoot?


I have done both. Just depends on the spot and the hide.


----------

